# Sraightening Silver King steer tube?



## jpromo (May 31, 2012)

Here's a head-scratcher. I'm just wondering if there's any way to straighten the steel steer tube without damaging the aluminum forks because they're in fine shape. Can I pop the pin that's binding them and pull the tube out? I might have a hard time replacing the pin and putting a mushroom back on it if I do that though. Any help is appreciated!


----------

